# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Miele] Πλυντήριο miele error f63

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα το παραπάνω πλυντηριο ξεκινάει να κάνει πλύση ,γυρίζει κανονικά ο κάδος αριστερά δεξιά ,ζεσταινει το νερό, η αντλία αποχέτευσης βγάζει τα νερά . Σε μια έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο διάβασα ότι το f63 είναι πρόβλημα στην σαπουνοθηκη , παρατήρησα ότι το νερό μπαίνει στον κάδο χωρίς να τραβάει την σκόνη του απορρυπαντικού . Έχει μια περίεργη ηλεκτροβαλβιδα διανομέας για εισαγωγή νερού στην σαπουνοθηκη , παραθέτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες, θα εκτιμούσα κάποιες γνωμες

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## diony

Από ότι δείχνει η φωτογραφία , αντί να έχει 3 ή 4 βαλβίδες εισαγωγής νερού ,έχει  μηχανικό διανομέα νερού στη σαπουνοθήκη , που κινείται από ηλεκτρικό μοτεράκι σε συνδυασμό με ηλεκτρικές επαφές που προσδιορίζουν τη θέση του κάθε φορά π.χ. πρόπλυση , κυρίως πλύση κ.λ.π.

Θα βοηθούσε πιθανό το ηλεκτρικό σχέδιο , πρέπει να υπάρχει μέσα στη συσκευή

Είναι τουλάχιστον 2 φύλλα Α4 διπλωμένα στα 4 ή στα 8 και κάπου σφηνωμένα

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τα φύλλα που αναφέρεις για το ηλεκτρικό σχέδιο δεν τα βρήκα , ο διανεμητης νερού  γυρίζει το κόκκινο γρανάζι αλλά δεν κατευθύνει το νερό στο κανάλι για να πάρει την σκόνη από την σαπουνοθηκη . Μήπως θέλει καθάρισμα η σαπουνοθηκη ή  μήπως το γρανάζι γυρίζει αλλά δεν κομπλαρει με άλλο γραναζακι σωστά για να ανοίξει η κατάλληλη θύρα;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## diony

άλατα , φαγωμένο γρανάζι ή και τα δύο



edit
επίσης πιθανό να μην παίρνει εντολή από τις ηλεκτρικές επαφές ότι πήγε στη προκαθορισμένη θέση

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Και πως θα ελενξω πως πήρε σωστή ηλεκτρική εντολή ότι πήγε σε σωστή θέση; Το ανταλλακτικό θέλει 150 € ρε είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Γερμανοί και λίγο κλεφτες

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πιστεύω το σύστημα αυτό λειτουργεί πάντα προς μια φορά (από το μοτεράκι και μετάδοση κίνησης προς γρανάζι που δεν έχει την δυνατότητα αντίστροφης φοράς από το μοτεράκι ) 
Επομένως τα διάφορα καλώδια που υπάρχουν στο σύστημα τροφοδοτούν συγκεκριμένες "θέσεις ενεργής" τροφοδοσίας *και μόνο ένα από αυτά τα καλώδια σταματούν την τροφοδοσία* (θέση μη ενεργής τροφοδοσίας) για το πότε θα σταματήσει το μοτεράκι στην κατάλληλη θέση όπου θέλει να ρίξει το απορρυπαντικό ή το νερό .
Λογικά πρώτα γίνεται η μετακίνηση στην σωστή θέση και αργότερα ξεκινά να πάρει νερό από την κύρια και μια μοναδική βαλβίδα . Εάν πιστεύεις ότι είμαι σωστός *και έχεις δει να σταματάει* κάποια στιγμή το κόκκινο γρανάζι που λες και αργότερα να εισάγει νερό (εννοείται στο σωστό κανάλι ανάλογα την επιλογή προγράμματος που επέλεξες) , τότε απλά θέλει καθάρισμα . Το απορρυπαντικό μπορεί να μην το πάρει αν οι οπές της σαπουνοθήκης έχουν βουλώσει από άλατα , ή από χαμηλή πίεση νερού / βουλωμένο φιλτράκι της εισαγωγής νερού της βαλβίδας .

----------


## nyannaco

Παναγιώτη, πόσα χρόνια το έχεις το πληντήριο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα είναι πάνω από 5-8 ετών (βάση των σχολιασμών χρηστών του παρακάτω βίντεο) αφού μάλιστα αναφέρουν περιπτώσεις ίδιας βλάβης εντός μηνών 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy6WfOMSZ5U
Ξεχάστε το "ρητό" που ήθελε τα Miele κορυφαία μηχανήματα , αυτά ανήκουν στα παραμύθια της Χαλιμάς . Στα μηχανικά μέρη κάδου κτλ η Miele παραμένει κορυφαία , αλλά πάντα θα μας πετάει και εξαρτήματα *που θέλουν να χαλάσουν* σε λίγους μήνες.

Στο βίντεο διακρίνεται μια οπή / και πιο κάτω το κόκκινο γρανάζι / στο κόκκινο γρανάζι έχει επίσης μια οπή και από την θέση αυτής της οπής βρίσκεις σε πιο σημείο καναλιού της σαπουνοθήκης σταμάτησε η περιστροφή (υποδεικνύεται δίπλα στην σαπουνοθήκη με αριθμούς 1-2-3-4 κτλ ). Κάτω από το κόκκινο γρανάζι υπάρχει ένας λευκός δίσκος και αυτός πρέπει να μετακινηθεί / είναι το "βρυσάκι" μετακίνησης της ροής νερού.

Το γεγονός και μόνο ότι προτίμησε η Miele να βάλει ένα εξάρτημα αξίας 150 ευρώ αντί 4 πάμφθηνων ξεχωριστών βαλβίδων δείχνει τα αυτονόητα των προθέσεων της .

----------


## nyannaco

> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα είναι πάνω από 5-8 ετών (βάση των σχολιασμών χρηστών του παρακάτω βίντεο) αφού μάλιστα αναφέρουν περιπτώσεις ίδιας βλάβης εντός μηνών 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy6WfOMSZ5U
> Ξεχάστε το "ρητό" που ήθελε τα Miele κορυφαία μηχανήματα , αυτά ανήκουν στα παραμύθια της Χαλιμάς . Στα μηχανικά μέρη κάδου κτλ η Miele παραμένει κορυφαία , αλλά πάντα θα μας πετάει και εξαρτήματα *που θέλουν να χαλάσουν* σε λίγους μήνες.
> 
> Στο βίντεο διακρίνεται μια οπή / και πιο κάτω το κόκκινο γρανάζι / στο κόκκινο γρανάζι έχει επίσης μια οπή και από την θέση αυτής της οπής βρίσκεις σε πιο σημείο καναλιού της σαπουνοθήκης σταμάτησε η περιστροφή (υποδεικνύεται δίπλα στην σαπουνοθήκη με αριθμούς 1-2-3-4 κτλ )


Απογοητευτικό... γι'αυτό δεν συμπάθησα ποτέ αυτή τη μάρκα, απλησίαστες τιμές και βλάβες σε τάξη μεγέθους κόστους νέας συσκευής από προσιτές μάρκες. Το πλυντήριο που αντικατέστησα πριν σχεδόν ένα χρόνο άντεξε 13 χρόνια, με κόστος αγοράς κάτι λιγότερο από €400 τότε (και το αντικατέστησα με ίδιας μάρκας, πολύ πιο εξελιγμένο, με κάτι λιγότερο σε τιμή αγοράς από την τότε). Σίγουρα η επιλογή με δικαίωσε, τουλάχιστον η προηγούμενη.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Παναγιώτη, πόσα χρόνια το έχεις το πληντήριο;


Το πλυντήριο είναι κοντά 8 χρόνων , πριν 3 χρόνια χτύπησε ρουλεμάν ,οπότε πάει και το κορυφαίο ατού ότι τα μηχανικά της είναι κορυφαία , είχε γίνει γίνει επέκταση εγγύησης οπότε με Μάιλ στην εταιρεία αντί να μου αλλάξουν κάδο ,μου αντικατεστησαν ρουλεμάν , κανένα πρόβλημα , δωρεάν βέβαια , τώρα αυτό, βρε δεν πα στο διαλο παλιό γερμανακια

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πέτα ότι έχει καλάι / μόλυβδο / και τρανζίστορ και κάνε το "Custom Made in Greece"
Custom Washing machine.jpg
Κάνε όμως μια απόπειρα να δεις αν επισκευάζεται το ίδιο εξάρτημα / πιστεύω φτιάχνεται

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Φωτογραφίες

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ανοιξα τον διανεμητή , υπήρχε ένα μοτεράκι και ένας μειωτηρας έδινε κίνηση στο κόκκινο γρανάζι . Το τέλευταιο γρανάζι του μειωτηρα έχει στην  πάνω του πλευρά κάτι χάλκινα λαμακια που κάνουν ηλεκτρικές συνδέσεις ανάλογα με την θεση (μοίρες) , τα γρανάζια κόκκινο και αυτό που περιεγραψα έχουν συγκεκριμένο σημείο συμπλεξης . Από την φθορά (πλαστικά) δεν ήταν αλφαδιασμενα  στο ίδιο επίπεδο , οπότε γυρνώντας έχανε την σύμπλεξη και δεν άνοιγε η βανα σε συγκεκριμένη θέση . Έβαλα μια ροδέλα , αλφαδιαστηκαν τα γρανάζια και προς το παρόν έχω βάλει ήδη τρία προγράμματα πλύσης χωρίς προβλήματα. 
Ευχαριστώ Πέτρο για την βοηθεια!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άρα ο κωδικός Error f63 σημαίνει σύμφωνα με την Miele = Bitte legen Sie alle 8 Jahre eine Unterlegscheibe ein  :Tongue2:

----------

mikemtb73 (10-02-20)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Άρα ο κωδικός Error f63 σημαίνει σύμφωνα με την Miele = Bitte legen Sie alle 8 Jahre eine Unterlegscheibe ein


Χαχα η μετάφραση είναι όλα τα λεφτά . Έξυπνο

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nyannaco

> Άρα ο κωδικός Error f63 σημαίνει σύμφωνα με την Miele = Bitte legen Sie alle 8 Jahre eine Unterlegscheibe ein


 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Κάποιες διαφωτιστικές φωτογραφίες, για όσους αντιμετωπίσουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα , για να υποψιαστούν με σχετικές βλάβες . Λαμακια αγώγιμα πάνω σε πλαστικό γραναζακι για να γίνονται ηλεκτρικές συνδέσεις και χρήση μειωτηρα με πλαστικουρες για να διανέμει νερό σε κανάλια δεν ξέρω αν το θεωρείτε έξυπνη πατέντα , για μένα είναι να με συγχωρείτε, παπαριά  ...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aktis

Ωραία  , μπράβο !  Ρε παιδιά τι έχει γίνει και δεν βλέπω τα ονόματα σας ; Παναγιώτη , αν μπορείς βαλε το μοντέλο  του πλυντηρίου στην περιγραφή .

Σχέδια έχει συνήθως στο elektrotanya . To οτι σου αλλάξαν έτσι εύκολα ρουλεμάν είναι καλό πάντως γιατί στα περισσότερα πλυντήρια πλέον ο κάδος είναι πλαστικός 
και θέλει δύσκολο  κόψιμο και κόλλημα για να αλλάξεις ρουλεμάν .

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Στην φωτογραφίες του πρώτου ποστ φαίνεται το μοντελο

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά εγώ έχω ένα μοντέλο w3000 και δεν σταματάει να γυρνάει αυτό το μοτέρ. Από την ώρα που ανοίγω το πλυντήριο γυρνάει και δεν σταματάει τι το βάλεις στύψιμο τι πάρει νερό πάρα μόνο άμα έχεις ανοίξει την πόρτα τι μπορεί να φταίει

----------

